# November Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

User name Mist
Puppy's name Gabby


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

LOVE this picture. So sweet.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

This might be my new girl!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

user name amy22
puppy's Misty Misty


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Her name is just Misty...dont know why I wrote it twice : )


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

user: tippykayak
puppy: Comet


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenway: photo taken by LJilly; puppy owned by Brooke and Matt Laufer


----------



## themackclan (Nov 3, 2008)

*Our New Baby*

Username: themackclan
Puppy Name: Denny


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Here's my submission*

Username: shortcake23
Puppy Name: Mia

Our cute puppy girl Mia cuddling with her sister :


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*Meeting Maggie at 8 weeks old*

This is a photo of Maggie when we came to pick her up at her breeders. She is just 8 weeks here.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

I love this photo. Denny is adorable.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Puppies "Yukon" and "Copper" 
User name - Nanika


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

username Groundhog 
Puppy- Takoda -4 1/2 months old

The story behind the photo- I put Takoda on the bails of straw,, moved out of the way, he backed up and got sucked down into the crack, that's why only his head is showing.  Looks like he's thinking, "What now mom?"


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

LJilly, what kind of camera are you using for those shots? The color and contrast are great—almost looks like you're using traditional film and then scanning? I'm talking about many of the photos you've posted to these calendar competitions, not just this month's. You have a great gift for catching motion and expression, and your photos are really distinctive.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> LJilly, what kind of camera are you using for those shots? The color and contrast are great—almost looks like you're using traditional film and then scanning? I'm talking about many of the photos you've posted to these calendar competitions, not just this month's. You have a great gift for catching motion and expression, and your photos are really distinctive.


Thanks- I do still often use a very ancient leica film camera or a newer canon film camera. I always check your blog for new photos in the PuppyTao.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's my submission - Bailey was 8 weeks old when I took this picture 










Puppy: Bailey
Submitted by: mm03gn


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

user name Packleader
Talon 14wks.
November is a month to be thankful......for my new pup!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

username:cannondog
Puppy Name: Cannon
Age: 15 weeks old
A nice fall walk - he had lots of fun


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

deleted pic because I didnt follow directions...lol but I posted some new ones
all these babies are soooo cute!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

cannondog said:


> username:cannondog
> Puppy Name: Cannon
> Age: 15 weeks old
> A nice fall walk - he had lots of fun


 
Ah wow, that is a gorgeous Golden Retriever puppy. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Joe, can I delete my first picture, because we now have picked our new pup.
Her name is Chloe and she will be home on Nov.19, 2008
User name: Heidi36oh
Puppy Name: Chloe
Age: almost 5 weeks old


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Joe said:


> Ah wow, that is a gorgeous Golden Retriever puppy. Thanks for sharing with us.


Thank you! It's my pleasure...I LOVE looking at all the golden pictures on here...I'm glad I could share one of my own


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker Puppy enjoys a stick:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is a picture of my Tucker that was taken about a month ago. He is much bigger now!

Username: JWEMT81
Puppy's name: Tucker


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Puppy's Name - Emma
Age - 11 Weeks

Relaxing in the backyard


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's Avery enjoying a morning stroll on the beach on Cape Cod!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

....................................


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gawwwwd...it's going to be hard to vote!


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

so many leaves so little time, 
this is Karma 9 weeks
photo by Patty Frazier
username:Spun Gold


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow some great looking puppies, going to be another hard one, glad we get more than one vote ! Great job everyone !!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*A Morgold Puppy*

From our Daisy's last litter, this puppy went to her new home in June this year.
Username - Welshgold


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

User: Tinsley
Puppy: Rupert


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

username: SadieBodean
puppy name: Woodwing Pursue the Dream "Gracie"


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

If I want to cancel a photo that I've submitted and submit a new one instead, how do I do that?


----------



## Craigbob (Nov 6, 2008)

Username: Craigbob
Puppy: Riley
Age: 3 months


----------



## Craigbob (Nov 6, 2008)

I would like to replace the above image with this one:


----------

